# Serious audio dropouts with Serum on VEPro7 machine



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey guys,


I just got XFer Serum (v1.346), was excited to try it out. Installed in on one of my VEPro7 machines (8700K, 64gB RAM, gigabit LAN, Windows 10), but I get loads of audio dropouts, pops and clicks when I play something. This a single(!) instance of Serum btw.

Tried to change the buffer size on my VEPro instance in Cubase from 2 to 4 frames. Also tried changing the Multitprocessing setting in the VEPro server machine from 2 up to 12 threads (made a tiny bit of difference), but this didn't help much.

My main DAW machine is an 11900K, 128GB RAM, Windows 11, with a Focusrite Clarett8Pre Thunderbolt interface. The project is is running at 48kHz, in 4.1 (Quad), with a sample buffer size as high as 1024.

Never had this issue with any of my other synths; for instance; I can easily run 15-20 instances of Zebra at the same time, on the same VEPro slave machine I just installed Serum on. I even installed it on my 2nd VEPro slave (with exactly the same specs as the other one) and had the same issue. So I'm curious to figure out what's going on here.

I hope it's not something annoying like my network bandwidth (if it is, I'd have to replace my Cisco gigabit switch, right? ).

Any suggestions? What am I missing? Much appreciated!

[EDIT] I'm reading up on Serum and CPU-efficiency... is it really that bad?


----------

